# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Base tables for Journal Import

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor veankat*
Hai Friends,

What are the base tables for Journal Import, Invoice Import and Customer import?

----------


## siva sankar

Hi,

Interface Table:GL_Interface
Base tables:Gl_JE_HEADERS
                 gl_je_lines
                 gl_je_batches
Posting:      gl_balances
Standard concurrent progrm in GL:Import Journal.

if any queries please let me know......

Thanks,
Siva Sankar

----------

